# Weirder.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2021)

I posted a scam on ebay a while back. This is a new one I can't figure out. It is for a vintage mouse killer mouse trap. You know the gun one that shoots the mouse! It was won ($535.60) not bad for a reproduction but it goes further than that. I left a link follow the items relisted trail.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						antique vintage mouse trap. Original 1862 Mouse Killer.  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Original 1862 Mouse Killer. New in box.  Does not appear to have ever been used. Box and insert have some damage and wear, as seen in photos, but trap itself is in perfect condition. Fly and safety bar are present. Comes with original paperwork...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I posted a scam on ebay a while back. This is a new one I can't figure out. It is for a vintage mouse killer mouse trap. You know the gun one that shoots the mouse! It was won ($535.60) not bad for a reproduction but it goes further than that. I left a link follow the items relisted trail.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Classic scam technique.  FeeBay should do better at catching these bums.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Classic scam technique.  FeeBay should do better at catching these bums.


Bruce, we both know there is a place made just for people like this. All we can do is pray for them. None of us are getting away with anything. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

